# Signatures



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

How do I place a signature in my profile/posts?? I may be going blind, but I looked all over and can not figure it out. I also searched the "how to forum" for "signature" and came up short. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

signatures are only turned on for supporting members

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=11570


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh. It's worth the info I get here, but not the signature.

Can you PM me what the average donation is??


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I have no idea...you'd have to ask JS...

The donation link in the thread I posted above is set up for $15 or $25/year....other amounts could be mailed in...


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Done deal. Money well spent. Thanks to all of you.


----------

